# Dendritic Salt ....



## Traceyann (Oct 26, 2011)

Hi all, I am having a bit of a problem sourcing dendritic salt here in Australia...I have found one supplier that sells it.....

However during the course of researching it I have come to find that it's chemical name is Sodium Chloride....this is also what common table salt is !

My question is will common salt do the same thing in my bath salts and bombs that Dendritic salt does ? or is it different because of the process they put it through making it a star shape with more surface area?

 any one know .


----------



## Hazel (Oct 26, 2011)

I've read dendritic salt holds scent better and longer because of its larger surface area. Other than that, I believe it's the same as regular salt. You don't have to use a lot - 5%-10%. I'd mix the FO in with the dendritic salt and then add this to the rest of the salt.


----------



## Traceyann (Oct 26, 2011)

Thanks Hazel, Its quite hard to get here , and somewhere I read that the natrasorb is just as good (also easier to get ) ...might have to get some and do a comparison


----------



## Hazel (Oct 26, 2011)

You're welcome. I used to use some dendtritic salt in bath fizzies. Then I realized I never had them very long and the people I gave them to used them in a short period of time. So I stopped using it. 

I've never used natrasorb but I've read posts where people have said cornstarch helps to anchor EOs and trishwosere said she uses it to help anchor citrus FOs. I would think that natrasorb would work but I don't know for sure.

Good luck! Please let me know how it works.


----------



## LauraHoosier (Oct 27, 2011)

Go you guys sparked my curiosity and I had to look it up because I couldn't remember where I saw this.  I found on AskJeeves this answer: 





> Dendritic salt is a form of ordinary table salt that has star crystals instead of the normal cubes.


  This is why it has a larger surface to grab up the fragrances and eo's we use.


----------



## my2scents (Oct 27, 2011)

I get mine from Brambleberry


----------



## LauraHoosier (Oct 27, 2011)

http://www.sfbsc.com/storeCart  I've found they will offer free shipping on this occasionally but their shipping is very reasonable and they'll match BB's price if you ask.  With the price match plus low shipping they beat BB easily for overall cost.  Sfbsc's salts come in heavy duty poly bags with zip tops and the zip actually works!

I don't order this from BB due to the prohibitive shipping cost.


----------



## paillo (Oct 27, 2011)

Hazel said:
			
		

> I've read dendritic salt holds scent better and longer because of its larger surface area. Other than that, I believe it's the same as regular salt. You don't have to use a lot - 5%-10%. I'd mix the FO in with the dendritic salt and then add this to the rest of the salt.



this is exactly what i do.


----------

